# Retirement in Singapore



## australia

Does anyone know if it is possible to retire in Singapore? IF so what are the conditions in obtaining a permanent residency visa?


----------



## sling

In some of my research (I'm trying to find a job there, from the US, and not doing well), I looked up visas. You can apply for permanent residence if you have a job and are not yet 50. Otherwise you need to invest one million Singapore dollars. I didn't check up on what 'invest' means, but in some countries it means starting a business and employing a certain number of people, and keeping the business open for a stated time period. Someone I know had to do that to get residence in Barbados.


----------



## synthia

Yeah, I like Singapore, too. But it's really not possible. You can't rent an apartment without residence, and if you do a visa run, you'll only get two weeks when you return. I've heard there are ways around the residence thing, and that if you leave the country for several wees you can get a 90 day entry stamp. But it's a lot of trouble, risky, and expensive, too.


----------



## sling

Singapore makes it very difficult. You can't even rent an apartment unless you have a resident card of some sort.


----------



## myqute

australia said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to retire in Singapore? IF so what are the conditions in obtaining a permanent residency visa?



Money and qualifications! 

It helps if you already have a business established in Singapore.

Any specific questions?


----------



## nebulon

australia said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to retire in Singapore? IF so what are the conditions in obtaining a permanent residency visa?


Hi australia,
I was thinking about the same thing. From the replies you got, it doesn't sound very promising. I thought Singapore actually wecomed foreigners to come & stay. I'm going to do some more research; if I find anything positive, I'll let you know.
regards
Nebulon


----------



## synthia

Singapore wants workers in specific fields, not retirees, from what I understand. It's a small country with a low birthrate and a thriving economy.

Be prepared for news censorship. I think it is still illegal to have a satelite dish because they can't control what is shown the way they can with cable.


----------

